# CAM works problem



## اســلام شعيب (9 يوليو 2015)

الســلام عليكم ورحمه الله ...

يــاريت يــاجماعه لو اي حد عنده طريقه لاستخراج G-code لوضعها علي مــاكينه CNC يقولهالي بجد لاني بقالي 3 اســابيع بعمل سـيرش وبسال ومش لاقي اي نتيجه cam/cad for solidwork وفضلت شهر اخد الكورس ومفيش اي وقت اني اخد كورس باور ميل وانا حابب الكاد كام فلو اي حد عنده برنامج او طريقه بس يقولي عليــها وشكــرا


----------



## م.أبو محمود (3 أغسطس 2016)

*أخي استخدم برانمج Mastercam و هو برنامج عملاق للتصميم و استخراج G codes*


----------

